# The Black and White Thread



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Some photo's just look better in monochrome.... here is a couple taken in black and white mode from my camera, not the best, but its a start! Feel free to add your black and white's too.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

These do look good in BW!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I must admit, there's a certain crispness to B&W that's lost with colour, as both these shots demonstrate


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Someone has just opened up a whole new can of worms .. have to find out how to shoot without colours now .. does conversion count ?? I seem to remember ACDSee32 used to have an easy way to remove colours ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Check your camera's menu-options, it'll likely have an option to shoot in B&W (and possibly Sepia) :wink:

Alternatively, your favourite image-editing software should have a 'Hue-Saturation-Brightness' adjustment, slide the saturation to 0, or whatever the lowest setting is - You might need to adjust the contrast and/or brightness to compensate though.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple from a while ago:
the first two were trials for different shutter speeds for capturing the water from a fountain:



















this other one is just some pipes on the side of the house - just like the simplicity and shadows :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

> have to find out how to shoot without colours now .. does conversion count


Any way which works fine for you! Its the end result what counts :grin:

I love the first and second shot, but I also have a strange attachment to the third shot too, simplicity I think! For some reason I tend to find that B&W works well in industry. 

Here is one of my daughter from a couple of years ago on an old point and squirt which was edited in either photoshop or gimp.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A lovely family shot there, from the innocent happy smile to the water-droplets captured in mid-air. It gives the pic a wonderful 'retro' feel - I hope she didn't get an ear-bashing for getting her dress soaked, from her Mum :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I love the girl! No worries there! :smile:

The simplicity of the pipe is wonderful!!!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

A rather old pic (from 06')

3 Springs Gorge, Owyhee Country, Oregon










Very, VERY deep hole, you could almost jump across it at a few points but only a suicidal fool would try.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wow!! Stunning capture!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A beautiful shot Acuta, but I bet it'd take more than 3 massive springs to jump it :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

> you could almost jump across it at a few points but only a suicidal fool would try.


How about a tight rope! 

Great photo Acuta :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Great Photo's everybody ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

all three are beautiful .. I especially like the last 2 .. and in particular the last one .. ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I agree all three are beautiful! I love the mystery feeling to the last one!!
The second one screams power!
The symmetry in the first one is beautiful!! ray:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely shots there Donald, nice work ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent, wonderful and beautiful - In that order for#'s 1, 2 and 3 :laugh:

I suspect very few of those sunbeams would be as visible, in a colour photo :grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Not sure why it grabs as it does, but I really like the track-hoe pic...a lot.

All 3 are cool, but that one wins my favorite.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Here are a couple more shots i found of my daughter which I created a while ago. These were photoshopped, turned to B&W and added a slight blur to create an aged effect..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nicely worked Steve, I like the way they're almost (but not quite) 'Sepia-toned'


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, well done! They have a 60's feeling to them


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Love em, look like they were shot with an old film point n' shoot. Very retro!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

In Gimp to make a Black & White from your digital photo, select Colours from the menu bar, then Hue-Saturation. When the toolbox window opens, set saturation to max left (-100) and all colours are gone leaving monochrome.

to tint open Colours, Colorize and then play with the levels of hue & Saturation .. it seems to open with a default to a level of blue, Hue effects the overall colour whilst Saturation seems to affect the level at which the colour is applied.

My experiments from last nights ride & photo's .. will open another thread relating to some photo's taken and then "edited" in Colour & Black & White for best results

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Great shots of the moon! You nailed the bug! Well done! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nothing like experimentation .. and I know that I have to catch the moon before the sky turns too dark .. gets darkened in gimp trying to bring out the colouring


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great pics DF - They're one of those rare instances where the 'noise' and graininess add to the atmosphere ray:


I apologise profusely, but when I saw the bug on the sponge, I immediately thought of 'SpongeBug-Squarepants'..... :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice shot DF, especially the moon.

@WereBo :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: .. saw the pants before I saw your comments .. great work .. and that sponge is a pummice stone .. :laugh:

been "playing" again with some photos from a few months back ..

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










not at all easy to try and get those tints or to maintain the subtle differences in cloud colours that are supposed to be the sun breaking the the clouds at dawn ..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Two strange creatures hanging out in our garden.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Love it Yustr .. Just great ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Great pics DF - They're one of those rare instances where the 'noise' and graininess add to the atmosphere ray:
> 
> 
> I apologise profusely, but when I saw the bug on the sponge, I immediately thought of 'SpongeBug-Squarepants'..... :grin:


:laugh: Cute!
Yustr, cute shots! Are they troublesome?
DF, I love the tints in the first two!!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful work there DF, you've balanced the sky, clouds and ground detail excellently, without 'blowing' the contrast anywhere ray:

@ yustr - Those gnomes are wonderful! Much better than the usual boring ones seen in most gardens, sat round the pond :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

A nice pair of gnomes you have there, and well taken too ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Making a calendar of local views - found this one from last winter. Converted to B&W in PS.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent detail and composition yustr, even the snow's sparkle is clear and I love the wavy shadows ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some absolute stunners.!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Does this count as a B&W?


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

> Does this count as a B&W?


It will do for me! Great looking shot Donald :grin:


----------



## aparis99 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's a couple...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice HDR work Aparis. Very nice. ray:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW! They almost look CG to me...I like it!


----------



## aparis99 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

These shots are stunning! I love the high POV in the second one! ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful pics there aparis, I think #3 clicks it for me, I love the texture on the ironwork, along with the shadow interplay in the background - Superb!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Black & White or Greyscale :laugh: ..

these are Black & White ... This particular young lady has beautiful eyes .. 

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

You are right, she does have beautiful eyes! I love your treatment of these, the 3rd is my favorite!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A stark but wonderful treatment DF, excellent














...


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

aparis99- I figured out what those pics remind me of: An Ambient Occlusion pass in rendering! You've inspired me a bit...time to open Blender again. :grin:

DF- Yes, love those eyes, and your choice of presentation sure makes them POP! ...and I like #2 best. ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

thx for your comments & praise .. ray:

*One thirsty crane fly ...*










*close up of condensation*










*added a bit of colour .. still monochrome I believe :laugh:*


----------



## aparis99 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've done some clean up and some of my previous images were deleted... so here's a few to replace them 


IMG_3825_6_7 edit by AParis99, on Flickr


IMG_2995_6_7_tonemapped edit by AParis99, on Flickr


IMG_1535_6_7_tonemapped edit by AParis99, on Flickr


----------

